# Turn a floating bridge into a fixed one!



## Euge (Oct 8, 2010)

Hey Guys!!

Here's my first question here on SevenString!

I've got an IBANEZ RG1527 and I'd like to turn the bridge (EDGE-PRO) into a fixed bridge (I don't use the trem a lot).
What can I do for this? There are any devices that I can buy? I can do it by myself or is better to give the guitar to an expert person?

Thanks!

(sorry for the poor english)


----------



## technomancer (Oct 8, 2010)

Tremol-no, or just block it with some wood cut to size.

Also trem questions go in the Pickups, Electronics, and General Tech section, but this one is getting moved to the Beginners/FAQ section because it's been asked 9.6 million times before.


----------



## ittoa666 (Oct 8, 2010)

I blocked my jackson with two wood pieces. One spring length one and one behind the bridge. Works perfectly, and it's cheap, too.


----------



## emperor_black (Oct 8, 2010)

I've installed a Tremol-No. At first I thought it actually sounded better than just blocking with wood, but I think the $50 I spent on it was playing tricks with my ears. 

Should you go with it, here's the sales pitch video


and an installation video


----------



## bostjan (Oct 8, 2010)

I recommend a Tremol-no.


----------



## Bigfan (Oct 8, 2010)

I recommend wood, because it's free and it works just as well from my experience.


----------



## bostjan (Oct 8, 2010)

Wood is cheaper, but the Tremol-no can unlock with the turn of a screw, allowing you to use the trem again in seconds. I think it's a nifty gadget.


----------



## jaco815 (Oct 8, 2010)

I have a tremolno in my guitar and it was not strong enough to stay locked with my heavy string gauge so it would slip. I have heard of other people having the same issue, but this probably isn't mentioned on the tremol-no website. For now, my guitar is double-blocked with 2 pieces of rosewood in front of and behind the tone block. In the future, when I have an 8 string and don't want to have my 7 tuned down so far with such heavy strings, I will put the guitar back in standard tuning, then remove the block and use 2 tremol-no's and 3 springs to make sure that it works really well (I could probably just do this now, but I like the hardtail function these days).


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Oct 8, 2010)

bostjan said:


> Wood is cheaper, but the Tremol-no can unlock with the turn of a screw, allowing you to use the trem again in seconds. I think it's a nifty gadget.



The Tremol-No will let you go back to using a trem, but there's no guarantee that the trem will be in tune when you release the Tremol-No. In fact that's the reason I stopped using them. If I'm going to have to set the guitar back up after disengaging the Tremol-No, I rather save time and money and just use blocks. 

Not bashing the Tremol-No, it's easily the BEST device on the market as far as having a "ready made" trem blocking unit. Though, physics always gets in the way of us guitarists' fun. 

OP:
If you're not going to use the trem, at all. I highly suggest the wooden block method. It's cheap, easy, and if done right solid as a rock.


----------



## Soulthief (Oct 8, 2010)

maybe a dumb question but when you use the tremol-no in hardtail or dive only mode, can you just tune down your guitar a half or whole step and tune in back up whenever you want without any problems??


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Oct 8, 2010)

Soulthief said:


> maybe a dumb question but when you use the tremol-no in hardtail or dive only mode, can you just tune down your guitar a half or whole step and tune in back up whenever you want without any problems??



Pretty much. 

The Tremol-No is designed to block the trem in place, turning it into a pseudo-fixed bridge.


----------



## Sippin40oz (Oct 10, 2010)

I have had the same trouble with my Tremol-No not locking in place properly. +1 for just using some wood as its much cheaper and actually works unlike the Tremol-No!


----------



## jaco815 (Oct 10, 2010)

MaxOfMetal said:


> The Tremol-No will let you go back to using a trem, but there's no guarantee that the trem will be in tune when you release the Tremol-No. In fact that's the reason I stopped using them. If I'm going to have to set the guitar back up after disengaging the Tremol-No, I rather save time and money and just use blocks.


 
I didn't know it could be out of tune after disengaging it. I didn't have that problem (or didn't notice it at least). The problem I had is that the sucker wouldn't hold tight with my heavy string gauge on a 7 string. Did you try diving the trem after unlocking it like how folks often have to dive a Kahler to bring it back in tune?


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Oct 10, 2010)

jaco815 said:


> I didn't know it could be out of tune after disengaging it. I didn't have that problem (or didn't notice it at least). The problem I had is that the sucker wouldn't hold tight with my heavy string gauge on a 7 string. Did you try diving the trem after unlocking it like how folks often have to dive a Kahler to bring it back in tune?



It only does it when altering tuning, which is pretty much one of the biggest selling points of the device. That it'll allow for fixed bridge operation of your trem equipped guitars. 

It's not really a flaw in the device, but a flaw in the way a lot of folks use it, namely to change tunings. 

Occasionally it was very slightly out, for whatever reason when I'd disengage it, but that wasn't too big of a deal. 

I just wanted to get out there the fact that it's not a magical device that will keep your trem in tune, but just something to keep it in place, if it's not locked at the proper angle, or it "jumps" when disengaged, it won't be in perfect tune. For many though, it's a trade off they're willing to make. I have no problem keeping trems in tune, even under heavy use, so it just wasn't that helpful of a device to me.


----------



## Vletrmx (Oct 11, 2010)

Is there an actual sound difference between using wood blocks and a tremol-no?


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Oct 11, 2010)

vineroon said:


> Is there an actual sound difference between using wood blocks and a tremol-no?



Not a significant one. The Tremol-No is just, essentially, a small metal rod, and wood is just making contact at a couple of small points. Any change in tone, if noticeable at all, will be extremely minor and easily compensated for.


----------



## emperor_black (Oct 11, 2010)

vineroon said:


> Is there an actual sound difference between using wood blocks and a tremol-no?



From an engineering point of view, of course. The wood block bridges the gap between the block and the body. Its closer to a fixed bridge. The tremolo-no just acts like another spring; albeit a thicker one. The shaft of the tremol-no slides in and out and there is no contact. its like a glorified spring but obviously with more purpose in mind. 

I never found the right size wood and used many small pieces. But if you can get (or cut yourself) the right sizes of wood for the front and back of the bridge, that would be even better than a fixed bridge guitar because there is the trem's sustain block in the picture.

however, the difference in tone is negligible IMO


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Oct 11, 2010)

A stack of plectrums work too but if You're as poor as me You wont want to buy 6-8 picks just to block Your trem


----------

